
The best person who ever lived is an unknown Ukrainian man - niklasbuschmann
https://boingboing.net/2015/07/30/the-best-person-who-ever-lived.html
======
eindiran
Here is the guy in question:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Zhdanov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Zhdanov)

He was a Soviet virologist that generated the initial push to eradicate
smallpox.

